# mail outlook web access



## oufti (16 Juin 2006)

Bonjour à tous et a toutes,
Comment faire pour ouvrir des pièces jointes au format .exe de Outlook web access (venant de mon lieu de travail en windows) sur mon mac? Je précise que je dois d'abord me connecter, évidemment, sur le site web : https://webmail.post.be, puis m'identifier. Je sais lire ces mails mais impossible d'ouvrir les pièces jointes au format .exe
Mon iMac G5 tourne sur processeur powerPc et non pas intel Core Duo donc impossible de partitionner mon ordi avec bootcamp.
Merci d'avance


----------



## DarKOrange (16 Juin 2006)

Salut,

La seule solution fiable et simple est d'installer Virtual PC de chez crosoft


----------



## oufti (16 Juin 2006)

merci dark orange, je vais essayer


----------

